# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  phay cnc

## Đức Nguyễn

Giup minh vs minh moi hc phay chả piet gi het

----------


## DuyManhBk

~~! Bạn phay bằng máy gì, mà phay cái gì, phải có chút thông tin để anh em còn có thể giúp được chứ. Nếu được thì viết tiếng việt có dấu vào nữa.

----------

